# Anybody want a Shig refinish thread?



## EdipisReks (Aug 13, 2013)

I have been sent a 240 kasumi Shig, which needs some help. Would anybody like to see the progression? I can't really work on it until the cortisone shot I got Monday starts taking affect in my thumb, but maybe a week from now? I'd go through thinning to re-finishing. I will only mention the owner if they are okay with it (the owner is not responsible for all the wear on it, for sure).


----------



## CPD (Aug 13, 2013)

Think that would be useful. Just my opinion but I'd appreciate and learn from seeing.


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 13, 2013)

That could be interesting to follow. Please post


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 13, 2013)

CPD said:


> Think that would be useful. Just my opinion but I'd appreciate and learn from seeing.



+1. i would like to see the steps.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely ER


----------



## mpukas (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## tk59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Pics are always good.


----------



## don (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 13, 2013)

Will do then, as soon as I'm able. I'll update my Heiji spa day thread, as well, which lagged when my thumb got bad.


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 14, 2013)

would love to.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow can't wait.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 15, 2013)

I look forward to this as well.


----------

